# Hey All.......new Here....1st Lathe Coming...



## Paxx (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey, as the title says, I'm an almost new lathe owner. I'm an almost 57 yr old maker and tinkerer of 50 of those years. Although my shop has seen and holds a tonne of equipment I've yet to own a lathe. Well today I've arranged with a seller 2.5 hrs from where I live here in southern Alberta Canada to purchase a Standard Modern 11x20 tool room lathe that came out of a high school shop a few years ago. Will be picking it up end of the week. I'm pretty stoked!! 

I've had a little of lathe experience over the years, but am very much a noob. Looking forward to learning a tonne here and when I finally make something worth posting I will do so.

Thanks to the mods for letting me be a part of this fantastic group.

Paxx
"If ya can't be good, Be good at it!!"


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 11, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Paxx, and congratulations on your new machine!  The rule here is "no pics, it didn't happen..."   8^)

(You will need more posts before you will be allowed to post pics...)


----------



## Paxx (Apr 11, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> Welcome to the forum, Paxx, and congratulations on your new machine!  The rule here is "no pics, it didn't happen..."   8^)
> 
> (You will need more posts before you will be allowed to post pics...)



Thanks for the welcome Bob......pics will come when I get her home and when I've enough posts to be able to put some photos up!!


----------



## AR. Hillbilly (Apr 11, 2016)

Welcome from another noob. I recently got my first lathe and I know nothing but I do understand the stoked feeling.


----------



## P T Schram (Apr 11, 2016)

Quick like a Bunny, buy a copy of "How to Run a Lathe" By South Bend Lathe Works.

Trust me, buy it!


----------



## Paxx (Apr 11, 2016)

Hillbilly........ And a welcome to you from this noob too!!!! It's gonna be an awesome ride!!!

P T Schram......... Already have copies of South Bend's awesome manual as well as Atlas's _Manual of Operations........ _Both very good reading with a tonne of info!!!! Thanks for great advice!!!


----------



## P T Schram (Apr 11, 2016)

Stick by me kid! I'll teach you "real-world" engineering!

As my son told me the other day, don't let perfect get in the way of good enough. Most of what i make is made-to-fit LOL


----------



## Paxx (Apr 11, 2016)

P T Schram said:


> Stick by me kid! I'll teach you "real-world" engineering!
> 
> As my son told me the other day, don't let perfect get in the way of good enough. Most of what i make is made-to-fit LOL



Man........Thanks!!!!! Do I ever need that advice!!!!! I am accused all the time of being too much of a perfectionist.......No don't get me wrong, I'm not really a craftsman because it usually takes me quite a few times to get things as I think they should be. My sons and my boss are always telling me "_It's good enough!!_" It's something I'm working on..........really!!  Maybe this new hobby/obsession will help with it!!!!


----------



## David VanNorman (Apr 11, 2016)

Good luck with your new lathe. Life is so much more fun with another toy.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 11, 2016)

As an engineer managing other engineers, one of my greatest challenges was getting them to accept good enough. Best is the enemy of good enough, I would tell them. That doesn't mean that shoddy is good enough; it's very important to correctly identify how good something needs to be, including a margin to account for variables, and the means to rectify issues when the inevitable mistake happens that drives quality too low.


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## NoobCanuk (Apr 12, 2016)

Welcome to the club Paxx.  I seriously need to see pics when you get to post some of your lathe.  I've got a PM 1030V myself.  I haven't had a chance to do much with it yet but hearing what you have on the way sure has me drooling. Lol  But you are definitely in the right place for good honest friendly advice.  As I have found here this place is perfect for a complete beginner like myself.


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 12, 2016)

Paxx said:


> Man........Thanks!!!!! Do I ever need that advice!!!!! I am accused all the time of being too much of a perfectionist.......No don't get me wrong, I'm not really a craftsman because it usually takes me quite a few times to get things as I think they should be. My sons and my boss are always telling me "_It's good enough!!_" It's something I'm working on..........really!!  Maybe this new hobby/obsession will help with it!!!!



It won't!
When you are working for an employer or customer to a deadline, the economics of 'good enough' can be important.
But when it is a hobby and you just want to feel good about the results, why compromise 'perfect' for 'good enough'?
I have done enough stuff over the years to 'get it done'. Now I want to do the best work I possibly can and it feels so much better.
As one of my psychologist friends told me, its OK to be obsessive as long as you are aware of it.
The world of self fulfillment is just as real as any other.


----------



## brino (Apr 12, 2016)

Paxx, congratulations on the new tool. That is always exciting.
Feel free to ask anything here. You will NOT be slammed for asking noob questions.
-brino


----------



## Paxx (Apr 14, 2016)

Wow......thanks for the all the welcome and encouragement here!!!! I had to laugh at "_As one of my psychologist friends told me, its OK to be obsessive as long as you are aware of it._" I love it!!!! the other thing I'm aware of is I am truly a bit A.D.H.D. and as a result have done soooooo many things in my life. Always learning and doing new stuff with that obsessive nature that seems to drive me. Gotta get me one of these......!!



Now, my lathe update...........Deal is done. But as I get ready to go the 2.5 hrs to pick it up my truck's rear axle has a bearing and seal blow up on me!!!! Arg!!!! Will definitely post picks when I finally get her home!!


----------



## 2volts (Apr 15, 2016)

P T Schram said:


> Stick by me kid! I'll teach you "real-world" engineering!
> 
> As my son told me the other day, don't let perfect get in the way of good enough. Most of what i make is made-to-fit LOL



When I was surveying the motto was _"near enough is not good enough, but perfect is near enough"_

pete


----------



## atlas ten (Apr 15, 2016)

Welcome from another Albertan still in learning mode. What type of projects you got planned? Hope the truck has short down time.
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxx (Apr 16, 2016)

2volts said:


> When I was surveying the motto was _"near enough is not good enough, but perfect is near enough"_
> 
> pete


That's great Pete!!! That was always the way I was taught by my dad!! 



atlas ten said:


> Welcome from another Albertan still in learning mode. What type of projects you got planned? Hope the truck has short down time.
> Jack
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Jack.....thanks!!!! I've been through Mannville a time or two. Actually played a couple of gigs in Vermillion a couple years in a row....Anyway......looks like my 1st project is gonna be a quick job for a coworker who needs has a fitting for his skid steer that needs to have the ID enlarged a little. Told me today he was gonna take it to a machinist somewhere, but now will wait for me to have a look at it. Other than that, I'm gonna just make some fun stuff to reacquaint myself with a lathe and have some cool things to show for it. Things like a Turner's cube, a Bolt pen, a captured ring on a barbell and so on. If you have some fun ideas of projects I'd love to hear them.

Got parts coming for the truck. It's one of those things that I can't bring myself to take a vehicle to a mechanic. I've done 99% of my own repairs/maintenance  and so I've got parts coming and will get it back on the road as soon as they get here.

Thanks for the welcome. This seems a very friendly place.

Paxx


----------



## atlas ten (Apr 17, 2016)

I have plans to make many things. Some including gyroscope, hammers, yoyo, captive nut on threaded barbell, pens, spinning top, light saber, piston / bullet key chains / magnets, stirling, steam, ic engines and model locomotives. Might try a clock or two, pocket watch not sure yet. Plus any repairs and other projects not known yet.
I can say the same about taking vehicles to shop for repair. 
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 25, 2016)

Paxx said:


> Now, my lathe update...........Deal is done. But as I get ready to go the 2.5 hrs to pick it up my truck's rear axle has a bearing and seal blow up on me!!!! Arg!!!! Will definitely post picks when I finally get her home!!



Sorry for your truck luck. Still looking forward to seeing your Standard Modern 11x20


----------



## Paxx (Apr 25, 2016)

LucknowKen said:


> Sorry for your truck luck. Still looking forward to seeing your Standard Modern 11x20


Thanks.........last parts coming in for the truck this week. Not sure though when I'll be able to go get the lathe. I have a son that just came back from 3 years in Madrid with his very lovely and sweet spanish fiancé and have a tonne of things needing done as they start the process of a permanent residency application for her.........the first being a wedding!! We will see, but I assume I won't find the time to get to pick up the lathe till after the wedding that is at the end of the 1st week of May. We shall see.......

I will post picks when I get it here though!!

Paxx


----------



## Paxx (May 4, 2016)

Arg..........Truck being ornery and giving me some opportunity to learn patience!!!  Hopefully soon........Killing me knowing I have a lathe purchased but it's not in my shop!!!


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 4, 2016)

Reminds me of an old joke...

Texas rancher to Vermont farmer:  "How big is your place up there?"

Vermont:  "Not very."

Texas:  "When I get in my pickup truck it takes me all afternoon to drive around my ranch."

Vermont:  "Yep.  Had a truck like that once myself."


----------



## Paxx (May 5, 2016)

Thanks for the smile and laugh Charles!!!!! Truly made me laugh! ........Think I've got the truck issues figured out. 2006 Nissan Titan rear axle seals and bearings..........just had to be ornery for me!!!


----------



## Paxx (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow......... I had forgot all about this intro thread I started so long ago. So for those of you who may be interested..............I did get my lathe home, but had life get in the way for quite a while after I got it unloaded at the overhead door of my shop. And there it sat until I finally got into the 'make things for Christmas mode" and thinking about gifts to make for my 7 sons/sons-in-laws as well as my 14 yr old grandson. So without moving it from where it sat I got busy getting to know my new machine.  Here are a few pics of it now sitting where she will till I decide to shuffle things around. 










I then made a captured nut on a rod for this oldest grandson of mine and then just recently I made a couple of spinning tops for him as well. 
link of Quick video of a couple tops spinning: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B879cPTXE9LcNy1UckMtMVVpZU0/view?usp=sharing

For my sons I made 9 dead blow hammers with replaceable tips. Bought the tips on fleabay and then turned the rest of the parts in aluminum. Turned, tapered, knurled and threaded the handles with the lathe. Turned the heads, stepped shoulders to fit the heads, drilled and threaded with taps. 14mm for the tips and 1/2x13 for the handle. Put the heads into a 4 jaw chuck to machine the flats (on both sides) where I stamped my PAX  logo. I think they turned out ok!! Only problem is I gave them all away!!! I now need to make one for me!!! I'm gonna add (or remove actually) a drilled and tapped hole in the but of the handle for a scribe that I will make to screw into it. At least that's the plan.
 Here are a few pics of them: 






I no sooner had given my oldest son his hammer and he went to visit the inlaw's and I got a text from him with a photo of a motorcycle foot peg asking if I would be able to make one. I guess his FIL had one actually fall off in flight and couldn't end up finding it. A replacement from Honda or 3rd party was gonna be very dear. I've finally got it in hand and it should be an easy make. How fun is this, eh?

Anyway..........loving my machine. It's really tight and once I aligned everything she is as accurate as I am or care to be. I'm really enjoying this new toy and make a few chips most everyday.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Apr 23, 2017)

Good for you! I just love these old Utililathes.  Wish mine wasn't so tired from singlehandedly keeping the Canadian Navy afloat for 30 years.


----------



## Paxx (Apr 23, 2017)

Yup Glenn, they are good lathes but can still be worn out. 30 years doing Navy work would do that!! I'm lucky in the one I got. From a high school shop that didn't see very much use and no evidence of chucks dropped on the ways or crashes and all the bearings seem to be good and well maintained. I am missing 2 oiler gits, but they to have been removed and just not replaced, not broken off.


----------



## expressline99 (Apr 25, 2017)

Steve Shannon said:


> As an engineer managing other engineers, one of my greatest challenges was getting them to accept good enough. Best is the enemy of good enough, I would tell them. That doesn't mean that shoddy is good enough; it's very important to correctly identify how good something needs to be, including a margin to account for variables, and the means to rectify issues when the inevitable mistake happens that drives quality too low.
> 
> 
> Steve Shannon, P.E.


I just loved reading this.  It's hard to explain where good enough lies in the field of  OK and scrap pile makings. Horribly the margins of error go out of bounds quickly when the tools used to "readjust" as it were from micrometers to "what size sledge hammer do I need?" levels At which point the fire extinguishers should quickly be located with haste. 
Paul


----------



## Paxx (Apr 25, 2017)

expressline99 said:


> I just loved reading this.  It's hard to explain where good enough lies in the field of  OK and scrap pile makings. Horribly the margins of error go out of bounds quickly when the tools used to "readjust" as it were from micrometers to "what size sledge hammer do I need?" levels At which point the fire extinguishers should quickly be located with haste.
> Paul


I've been thinking about this for a while now. While my dad was one from that old mind-set of  "never force it son, just get a bigger hammer", he also never did a job half way and those things that required precision received precision and accuracy. He had a great perspective of what was "good enough",  but somehow I never seemed to be able to capture that and I always seem to have to have "perfection" and can't seem to realize that value of "good enough". I recently had quite a discussion with a special education councillor that comes to our school about that very thing and she was explaining things I could do to help me overcome my OCD when doing those things that don't require that kind of level of perfection. Things like purposefully doing some non-critical projects to a "good enough" level and leaving it that way........It hasn't worked. I tried to explain to her that I have actually done that a couple of times and while nobody else would probably ever notice the flaws in my workmanship I feel the need to point out and then apologize to anyone and everyone for my mucked up project. I eventually redid those projects to my level of "good enough". My wife just shakes her head at me. In a work or job environment I might be able to maintain that kind of acceptance when I come to understand what the level of perfection required is and then I could be satisfied with a job completed. But as I do this as a hobby, my attitude is "I'll do it the way I want to have it done." The best part of this whole mindset of mine is I find that reaching for higher levels quite often requires new tools!!


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome noob, soon to be addicted if not all ready, lathe now , mill later , bandsaw , grinders, drills cutters . Omg am I scarring you yet , lol we all know the one who has the most tools wins. YUPP great site, we try to help but we need our picture fix , it don't happen if there's no picture. 
You'll read it ALOT . Some like me now are unable to do what we love so it's a vicarious life for now.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 25, 2017)

Those machines are so nice- I love that little tray on the headstock- more lathes should have that. 
Mark S.


----------



## Paxx (Apr 25, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Welcome noob, soon to be addicted if not all ready, lathe now , mill later , bandsaw , grinders, drills cutters . Omg am I scarring you yet , lol we all know the one who has the most tools wins. YUPP great site, we try to help but we need our picture fix , it don't happen if there's no picture.
> You'll read it ALOT . Some like me now are unable to do what we love so it's a vicarious life for now.


I know.....addiction come easy..........been a maker for my whole life and have acquired the bandsaws, grinders, hydraulic press, welders and so on..........Lathe is seeing some good use and Yes........(sigh) I'm already eying a mill. 



markba633csi said:


> Those machines are so nice- I love that little tray on the headstock- more lathes should have that.
> Mark S.


I love that tray. Use it all the time. It holds my dial and test indicators as well as tools I'm swapping back and forth.

Today's quickie was a new boss for my grinder to be able to hold a cut-off wheel. It's so awesome to be able to wish I had something and think.....Hey wait, I can make that!!

Paxx


----------

